# buying first handgun



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

hey guys i just put my first handgun on layaway...it is a brushed stainless ruger sr9...i plan on using this to take my CCW and go on to use it for everyday carry...i just turned 21 and work in 2 outdoor shops as an archery tech...and hope to take on another hobby in hand guns...but i need another hobby like a hole in the head but hey who cares...any advise on anything general info on handguns would be appreciated...thanks guys!!:smt1099


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats on the SR9 - I think you'll be happy - seems like a decent weapon.
Advice? Well there's a lot to think about if you are going to have a concealed carry permit. Here are some of my thought"s:
1. Get a weapon that is reliable every time
2. Get a good holster that fits comfortably - be prepared to try/buy/sell several before you find just the right one.
3. Shoot often - dont worry about bullseyes, but you better be able to put all your rounds inside a 6 inch pie plate at 10yds.
4. Learn the ins and outs of your particular firearm - go beyond the normal field strip and get to know every single part of it.
5. Keep it clean.
6. Shoot it a lot! (did I say that already?)
7. Carry it all the time - not just when its convenient - I could not live with myself if something happened to people I care about because it was "inconvenient" to carry that day.
8. Keep it to yourself - nobody else needs to know youre getting a ccw - you dont know who the scared liberal are around you and trust me, they WILL judge you and sometimes, some people can have a negative impact on your life if they know - stories about people losing their jobs and friends come to mind.
9. Obey the law - if its posted No Carry - then dont carry PERIOD. You dont have to like the rules, just know 'em and follow 'em. 
10. This can take you to a new place as a man - either good or bad - a new level of maturity or immaturity. You are making a solemn commitment to protect the weak. Not to be another one of those who should never have a firearm to begin with (Plaxico?).

Good luck and be safe!

Thats my Top 10 - looking forward to seeing others thoughts.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

good info thanks!:smt1099


----------

